# ED Report Munich- Nice



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Now that I am back from my trip and I think I can post pictures I'll give a detailed trip report. It may pale in comparison to others but I'll try to be informative so that others can learn from my experiences and mistakes.

Preliminary information: I am a mid 50's BMW geek ever since I bought my e30 in 1990. I love that car and still have it. It was my daily driver until 2002. That year I did ED for an e39 540/6 but that program was much different than the current program. Back then you showed up at some out building near the factory, did a little paperwork, and then were handed the keys to your new car and off you went. The most memorable thing about it was leaving the building thorough what seemed like the narrowest door they could find. I've driven the 540 now for 13 years. I still love it but the creature comforts are a bit lacking so I feel like it's time to get another. I've been disappointed with how big all the cars are getting and I've thought for several years when I got a new car I would go back to the 3 series. Until I saw the 4 series. The problem with the 4 series is with only 2 doors there are times where it may not be practical. Then came the 4 gran coupe. After a test drive I was sold and started planning my next purchase and pick up. I quickly settled on the options: M sport, tech, premium, drivers assistance, lighting. I went back and forth on color. I initially loved the Estoril Blue but given how long I keep cars I thought I might get tired of it and it was just a little too flashy for me. So I settled on mineral grey with black interior. I talked with local dealers who gave me the usual run around so I contacted Adrian Avila who gave me one quote for what my research told me was a fair price. I went with Adrian and never regretted it.

For our journey we wanted to drive enough but not too much. We wanted to spend several days on Lake Como and also several days in the South of France and eventually drop off in Nice. We initially booked a few nights in St. Moritz but as the trip approached the weather there was always wet with rain and/or snow. We didn't think that would lend itself to hiking in the mountains so we eventually bailed and planned to hit Bolzano and Verona before Como. For the south of France we decided to stay in Villefranche as it is a beautiful seaside town that we visited a few years ago and absolutely loved. While it is a beautiful little town, in hindsight, I'm not sure it was a good choice for the purposes of this trip but more on that later.

For resources of planning the trip we went with a lot previous experience as we have traveled to Europe over a dozen times in the past. But we also read the appropriate Fodor and Rick Steves books on particular regions. Of course, Travel Advisor was also consulted a few times on what to do, and where to eat. While I like to have a plan we are not afraid to vary from it and allow a little spontaneity where possible.

Overall the trip was fabulous but not without a few hiccups. One I will kick myself about for the foreseeable future. Or at least until I get the car back. So here goes. I will post day by day through this thread as it seems easiest.

Day 1- Thursday/Friday June 4-5

Left RDU to Atlanta. Brief layover in Atlanta and then on to Munich where we arrived on time at 8:25 AM. The flight was good and with an Ambien I slept through most of it. Customs was slow and crowded. Not the typical German efficiency that you would expect. We had arranged for the Sixt Limo driver to pick us up and take us to the hotel. He was more efficient and even called as we were collecting our bags wondering if we had arrived yet. We did collect our bags, met the driver, and then hopped into the 7er limo for an uneventful drive into Munich. Others have discussed whether or not to tip the driver and some had said their driver refused a tip but our guy was happy to take the €10 I offered him.

Our hotel in Munich is not one that BMW suggests or possibly even in any tour book but we have stayed numerous times in the Hotel Jedermann since 1983. It is close to the hauptbahnhof, inexpensive, clean, and has the typical great breakfast spread so we have never had a reason to stay elsewhere. Even though it was early, our room was ready so we checked in, freshened up, and hit the streets. We were amazed at how hot it became- over 90 which forced us back to the hotel to change into shorts. By this time it was time for lunch and a visit to the Augustinerkeller. Excellent lunch of wurst, kraut, and mashed potatoes washed down with a refreshing beer. After that we dragged ourselves through the Viktulien market and then the Marienplatz for another beer. We went back to the hotel to catch our breath (not nap) before having dinner at the Ratskeller. I know it is touristy but it is the best wienerschnitzl I've had. The portion was huge and I couldn't even finish it. After that, a little more walking around and then back to the hotel to wait for the big day.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

That pig looks delicious...! Where was that?


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 2- Saturday June 6

Set the alarm clock for 6AM but woke up without it. Even though I've read about the food at the Welt we decided to have the breakfast at the Jedermann and it didn't disappoint. We called a taxi who arrived at 7:45 and delivered us promptly at 8:00 at the Welt. That is when we were told to be there for our 9:30 pick up. We entered the Welt, checked our bags, and headed to the third floor ED check in area. There we did a minimal amount of paperwork and then we were directed to wait in the lounge until the appointed time. I went out onto the terrace and watched the cars coming up on the elevator. I was hoping to see mine but later realized it had been on the delivery floor the whole time but not visible from the lounge. At 9:30 we went to the top of the stairs and met our delivery specialist. I'm embarrassed to admit I was so excited I didn't catch her name so she will be forever nameless. We went down the first flight of stairs and then paused to look at the car as it spun on the turntable. We were introduced to the car and it was love at first sight. Coming from an e39 5 series I have never used an idrive so we spent most of the time talking about that. Everything else is pretty intuitive and not that different from my old car.

Having been coached up sufficiently we took the victory lap and then left the car with the valet to look around the Welt some more. On previous trips we have taken the factory tour and seen the museum so we just hit the gift shop and bought our safety vests and got our keychain engraved. We looked at all the various BMW and Mini displays and noted what a tourist attraction the Welt has become. We were told more people visit the Welt than Neuschwanstein and on this Saturday I would certainly believe that is the case. We then went back up to the premium lounge for lunch. I tried the weisswurst being careful to cut off the casings. Excellent selection for lunch but I was getting antsy to get on the road and drive. By now it was early afternoon and we had about a 3 hour drive to Bolzano. We retrieved the car from the valet, took a few final pictures of the car in situ, set the nav for Bolzano and off we went.

At this stage we just stuck to the motorways so we went through Austria and the Brenner pass into Italy. We would have probably gone this way anyway but felt it was the best thing to do in light of the G7 summit being in Garmisch knowing we had to stay out of there. The trip was easy except for pretty severe thunderstorms as we entered the Italian Alps. The nav took us directly to Walther Square in Bolzano where there was underground parking for the Hotel Greif where we were staying. Parking was easy and secure and we checked in.

When we arrive in a new town we typically find the Tourist Information office, get a map and then just explore the city on foot. As we arrived we noticed that the town square was full of vintage cars leaving in staggered fashion. I assumed it was some type of rally but no one in town could tell me exactly what it was. Bolzano is a really nice little town with a large church and numerous narrow, winding streets. We walked around, had a drink, and ultimately ate at one of the outdoor restaurants on Walther Square. After dinner more walking and watched some of the Juventus-Barcelona Soccer championship. I love being in Europe when there is a big soccer match-everything just stops.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

frank325 said:


> That pig looks delicious...! Where was that?


Augustinerkeller. I've been there before but had never seen that.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 3- Sunday June 7

My wife is into medieval and/or Roman castles and things of that nature. So on this day we woke up and hiked to Schloss Runkelstein which is a nice, relatively easy hike 45 minutes out of town. It was a good walk with good picture taking potential but unfortunately didn't involve the car. When we got back into town we grabbed a piece of pizza and some ice cream and then headed to the next town.

Getting out of Bolzano was easy and we hit the motorway to Verona. Verona is a moderately large city and I'm generally nervous driving around Italians particularly in cities. The navigation took us on a route that to me looked to be more difficult than one one I had mapped out on google maps. I decided to go with the car and took the route suggested and it turned out fine. We arrived safely at the Grand Hotel mid afternoon. On this leg of the trip we noticed something that we never quite figured out. On two occasions driving through Verona it sounded like there was metal sliding on metal somewhere in the car. It only happened twice so I couldn't really localize it or reproduce it. Despite that the car was otherwise perfect. At the hotel we drove into a garage where we parked next to an ED white M4. By the time I thought to take a picture of them the valets had moved them to God knows where or they were out joyriding in them.

Per our custom we set out on foot to find things. We went to Piazza Bra where the Roman colosseum stands. It is very impressive from the outside, supposedly the 3rd largest in Italy. We didn't bother going inside because it is still used as a theatre and we figured it would be hard to imagine how it was in Roman times with lights, new seats, etc. Instead we continued walking and happened upon Juliette's house. This was absurd to us- Juliette is a fictitious character yet they have decided where she "lived" and tourists flock there. I suspect a lot of it was fueled by the recent movie "Letters from Juliette". There are all sorts of messages stuck to the wall and people posing by the statue of Juliette. If I hadn't seen it I wouldn't have believed it.

For dinner we went to Nastro Azzurra off of Piazza Bra at the suggestion of Trip Advisor. The meal was excellent but it was the typical three course Italian with salad, a primi, and a secondi. In my case I ordered a filet in green pepper sauce and they brought me something that seemed very different than what I was expecting. I dutifully ate half of it (it was good) before they told me they brought the wrong thing. Then they brought me what I actually ordered and I ate that. So essentially I had a 4 course meal and still had to finish my wife's (which she can never finish) because she has to get dessert which I also have to share. Needless to say I was stuffed but tried to walk it off the rest of the night.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 4- Monday June 8

I haven't mentioned it but the weather continued to be brutally hot. Every day including today has been sunny and in the 90's. The sunny part is great but sightseeing is tough when it is that hot. With that in mind we set off early to walk to the Castel San Pietro. It was a steep walk up but afforded great views of Verona. After we came down we walked along the river to the Duomo and the Castelvecchio.

At this point it was time to head to Lake Como where we had reservations for the next four nights. We travelled on the autostrada about half way and I noticed the speeds on the motorway in Italy were generally more than any other country. We filled up with gas for the first time at €1.77/liter. At one point I jumped behind an i8 and went back and forth with him, being cognizant of the break in period. I never went over 110 (Last ED I did 140 at one point and didn't feel the need to do that again). At Bergamo we got off the autostrada and took secondary roads to Varenna. This is where I was glad I had the navigation. There were a ridiculous amount of traffic circles and turns necessary but it seemed to perform flawlessly. On this stretch of the drive we again heard the mysterious metal sliding on metal two times but then we never heard it again the rest of the trip. I guess I will mention it to Adrian but I don't think anything can or will be done about it.

We arrived in Varenna late afternoon and parked in the parking garage on the edge of town. We then schlepped our bags all the way across town (perhaps 200 yards) to the Albergo Milano. Once we checked in we just chilled on the balcony looking out at Lake Como. The weather at this point was cloudy and blustery but no rain. We explored the town, which doesn't take long, and then had a casual dinner on the waterfront. Then it was back to the hotel.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I recall seeing posts about people hearing metal grinding noises caused by small stones getting somewhere in the wheel area. There's at least a couple posts about it somewhere in the 3/4 forum. Maybe it's that.

Edit - thread i was thinking of: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=830231


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice! Keep it coming - I love reading these reports!


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

frank325 said:


> I recall seeing posts about people hearing metal grinding noises caused by small stones getting somewhere in the wheel area. There's at least a couple posts about it somewhere in the 3/4 forum. Maybe it's that.
> 
> Edit - thread i was thinking of: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=830231


I guess it could be that but the OP's noise sounds worse than what I heard. Hopefully mine is gone and I'll never hear it again. Thanks for the link.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 5- Tuesday June 9

There are many towns to stay in on Lake Como and I'm sure all have their benefits. We chose to stay in Varenna for several reasons. We preferred a smaller, quieter place but also it is served by the ferry and it is on the easier side of the lake to drive on. We didn't go to every town but of what we saw I'm glad we stayed where we did. It was very peaceful and serene and at times I found myself sitting doing nothing and being very content about it.

The first morning in Varenna was cloudy so we had a leisurely breakfast at the hotel and then decided to take the ferry to Bellagio to see what all the hubbub is about. On the ferry it started to rain and it sprinkled for the rest of the morning. That did make it difficult to explore Bellagio but I don't think we would have stayed there long even if the weather was good. The town seemed to be full of day trippers and overpriced shops. We looked around and had lunch before getting back on the ferry back to Varenna.

Because it was raining and we had a car we decided to take a drive around the lake after lunch. As it turned out the weather cleared and it was sunny the rest of the day. We drove north from Varenna and stopped where the mood struck us. There isn't much touristy on the north end of the lake which was nice after Bellagio. We stopped for drinks in a town called Dongo which I later learned was where Mussolini was captured and killed towards the end of WWII. After that we continued on to Menaggio where I did something I never thought I would do in a 3 day old car- I took it on the ferry. It was actually very easy. Before we got on the ferry a nice looking e9 drove off. Once back in Varenna we parked back in the lot and then chilled before dinner. One of the hardest things to get used to in Europe, particularly in the south, is how late they eat. We never ate before 7:30 and most nights it was around 8:00. So after a leisurely dinner on the waterfront and a bit of a walk it was time to head to the hotel.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 6- Wednesday June 10

Today when we woke up it was pouring down rain. Luckily it didn't last long and by the time we finished breakfast the skies were clear and the temperature would again get into the 90s. In the morning we went to the Villa Monastero. It is probably not as impressive as Villa Carlotta or Villa del Balbionello on the other side of the lake but it was good enough for us. Very impressive gardens. The villa itself was most interesting because it is a shrine to Enrico Fermi who gave a lecture there in 1954. You would think it was his house but he was really only there briefly.

One of the things we noticed about Varenna is that situated at the top of a very steep hill above the town is the Castello de Vezio. There are two ways up and down. There is a shorter/steeper trail from the south end of town by the parking garage. There are also longer but less steep stairs that go from the north end of town near the ferry landing. We chose to go up the hard way which was hot in the mid afternoon. When you get there the castle is OK but they have also turned it into a falconry training center. Every day at 3:30 they have a brief display with the birds taking off and swooping in and out before returning for their mouse snack. We went down the easier way and had a drink watching the ferries load and unload.

For dinner we ate at our hotel. The have an upscale restaurant called Ristorante La Vista and we felt obligated to eat there one night. It was good but we're not really into haute dining so I probably didn't appreciate its finer qualities. I was full when we left which is usually all I care about.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Did that schlep up to the castle in Verona 2 years ago with my then 4-year old. Great views. We used it as an excuse to reward ourselves with gelato


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 7- Thursday June 11

On this day we planned to take the train to Milan to see the Last Supper. You have to buy your tickets months in advance as they only let 15 people in every 15 minutes so spaces are limited. We bought the tickets on the Internet and were scheduled for our "viewing" at 11:00. We bought tickets for the train which were about €13 each round trip and caught the 7:37 train which was scheduled to arrive in Milan around 8:30. We made a potentially fatal mistake but got away with it- after you buy your train ticket you have to "validate" it in these yellow boxes at the stations. We didn't know that so we got on the train without validating. We later read if you don't validate your ticket you are liable for a €50 fine but luckily we never even saw a conductor.

After arriving in Milan we caught the subway to the Duomo and then walked to the Church of Santa Maria delle Grazie to see the Last Supper. It isn't really a church anymore which is significant because you can wear whatever you want (within reason) on a hot day. The painting is certainly impressive but by the time you see it you have seen so many imitations that I really couldn't appreciate much difference.

After the Last Supper we walked back to the Duomo and toured that. We the continued through the Galleria Vittorio Emanuelle II which is essentially a high end shopping mall and then to La Scala and finally the Sforza Castle. Milan seemed almost like an Eastern European city- kind of drab and institutional. It was hot and congested so we decided to catch the train back to Varenna to have dinner there. The day was rewarding but exhausting as we walked over 35,000 steps according to my phone in 95 degree temperatures.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 8- Friday June 12

Unfortunately today it was time to leave Varenna. We absolutely loved our time there and have every intention of returning. On some level perhaps I didn't try to see every town on Lake Como so I would have a reason to come back in the future. But at least we are heading to Villefranche which we we also love.

We got up relatively late and had breakfast. Then we sat on the balcony looking at the lake until check out time and we HAD to leave. We retrieved the car from the parking deck and headed south. Driving around Milan wasn't too bad and the further south we went the easier the drive was. Until the very end when the navigation took us through Nice to get to Villefranche. Last time we were there we had a rental car and I wasn't concerned about urban traffic. But my own car was a different story. Despite my apprehension we followed the nav through the west side of Nice. It's not as bad as Rome or Paris (where I have also driven) but it is unnerving driving around when the other drivers seem to have such little regard for lanes and have no hesitation to impose their will to get where they want to be. We made it through town unscathed and arrived at the Hotel La Flore where we had reservations for the the next four nights.

After getting settled in the room we set out to reacquaint ourselves with the town. We wandered through the narrow streets down to the waterfront and then sat and had a drink. One of the cool things to me about Villefranche is from the waterfront you can look across the harbor and see the villa where the Rolling Stones recorded "Exile on Main Street" back in the early 70's. I can only imagine how it must have sounded been back then.

For dinner we went to Le Serre an unassuming little place on Rue de May. I remembered it from our last trip and I had the Daub which they serve over Ravioli. Excellent.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great report and pictures... And nice to see familiar places through your lens. Looking forward to more


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Enjoying reading about your trip. Lots of places we missed along our trip. Looking forward to more!


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 9- Saturday June 13

Today we decided to explore some of the hill towns in the Alps Maritimes just north of Nice. Before we left I decided to search the Bimmerfest forum on suggestions for a car wash near Nice. I didn't really find one but I did find a post (I think by MEBII) describing an ultimate drive (ultimate drives.net) heading out of the town Vence. We were planning on going to Vence so it seemed a perfect thing to do.

After breakfast we headed out and once again we were directed through Nice to get to Vence. I found driving through Nice a little nerve wracking but we made it fine. When we got to Vence it was packed as it was market day in the town square. Vence has an old town which is interesting to explore. One thing we found was a small church with a Chagall mosaic and outside of town there is the Chapelle du Rosaire which was painted inside by Matisse. The chapel is a bit of a rip-off as you pay €6 to enter and there are only 3 rather simple paintings. Matisse himself said it was his masterpiece but I don't know.

We then headed out of Vence for the ultimate drive. You go up the D2 to the Col de Vence and then the road twists and turns its way up to Greolieres. There we saw a fleet of Miatas driven by Japanese tourists doing the same thing we were doing. On the way down the mountains we took the D3 through Gourdon. We parked to look around the town and when we came back I watched a guy look at my car from every angle for what seemed like 5 minutes. When I finally interrupted him by unlocking the car he told me how beautiful the car was. He sounded German but said he didn't know they made a four door 4 series.

We headed back to Villefranche (again through Nice) then chilled before having dinner at Le Serre again. We liked it so much the first time we went back again.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Day10- Sunday June 14

After enjoying our drive through the hill towns yesterday we decided to try to replicate the experience with different towns and roads. In hindsight I wish we hadn't. In the morning there were ferocious thunder storms but they cleared and we left to see the village of Eze. It is a bit touristy but we thought perhaps the rains would keep people away. We left Villefranche via the Moyenne Corniche which was good because we didn't have to go through Nice. It was a nice drive with good views of the Mediterranean. Eze sits way up on a mountain top so you park in a lot below and walk up. Despite the recent rain there were throngs of tourists (like us) clogging the narrow streets. My wife shopped and I went straight to the top where there is a place to look out over the coast. The views are spectacular of Cap Ferrat, Villefranche, Nice, and all the way to Antibes.

After lunch we drove the Grand Corniche (the road Princess Grace of Monaco was killed on) for a bit and, being higher up on the mountain, the views were even better than the Moyenne. Fodor described an unspoiled hill town called Peillon which sounded interesting so we set the nav for there. From the Grand Corniche we wound down through the small town of La Trinite and the road was a glorified bike bath with multiple switchbacks. And it was a two lane road. Frightening. We eventually got through that and wound back up the road to Peillon. It turns out Peillon is a bit like Eze but no tourists and also nothing to do. There is a SMALL parking lot that I tried to park in but it was full. It was so small I had to do what seemed like a 17 point turn to get out. In doing so my front left bumper was quite close to a stone wall but there seemed to be enough clearance based on the top of the wall which I could see. What I couldn't see was that the bottom of the wall jutted out as stones tend to do. When I backed up I heard a sickening scrape and I thought I had hit the wheel. I got out when I could, checked the wheel and was relieved it looked OK. I continued on and eventually parked. When parked I checked things better and saw an awful, complex scrape over about 10 inches of the front bumper. I was sick. Needless to say I didn't enjoy Peillon. The only consolation was I know it will get fixed but I still feel horrible about it.

Having failed to replicate the previous day's drive we returned back to Villfranche. We tried a different place for dinner and had moules and frites which is a south of France staple. Not the best moules I've had but still good.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Are those scratches on that car? :yikes:

IIRC there are gas stations in Nice called Total and most of them have spray nozzle car washes. We immediately parked and put on a coat of spray wax at the Welt and by the time we got to Nice 8 days later it sprayed cleaned right up.


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

So sad to see the scratches on that beautiful bumper. Are you sure BMW will fix that? Our last ED I scratched up one of my rims trying to park and they didn't fix it  They said they only fixed large bodies of damage. But hope the policies have changed since 2007 - keep us updated on that


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Luwi25 said:


> So sad to see the scratches on that beautiful bumper. Are you sure BMW will fix that? Our last ED I scratched up one of my rims trying to park and they didn't fix it  They said they only fixed large bodies of damage. But hope the policies have changed since 2007 - keep us updated on that


They fixed my bumper, they will definitely fix that.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> They fixed my bumper, they will definitely fix that.


Thanks for the reassurance. I know they don't fix "surface scratches" but that is much more substantial damage as it is deep and there are so many. What I am wondering is can it be fixed or will that whole piece be replaced? It's plastic so I don't know that they can do.


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> They fixed my bumper, they will definitely fix that.


Oh good to know! :thumbup: Some reassurance for our ED in September. Driving in Europe is tricky, with so many tight spots it's impossible to get no scratches


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

The entire bumper cover will be replaced, and will be indistinguishable from new. It'll cost you hopefully no more than an additional week in the redelivery process.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

boothguy said:


> The entire bumper cover will be replaced, and will be indistinguishable from new. It'll cost you hopefully no more than an additional week in the redelivery process.


That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 11- Monday June 15

Our last full day with the car. The whole time we were in Villefranche we noticed an imposing fortress at the top of the hill that separates Villefranche from Nice. After breakfast we decided to drive up and check it out. The fortress isn't much and you can't go in it but the views were spectacular. You can't quite see as much as can from Eze but almost.

After that we had plans to go to Antibes. Once again we drove through Nice but this time I wasn't as nervous because my car was already defiled so the pressure was off. Getting into Antibes wasn't easy as there was traffic like you might find at any U.S. beach resort. Our purpose for going to Antibes was actually to walk the path around Cap d'Antibes which Fodor described as "two of the most exhilarating hours of your life". I guess that depends on what you have done with your life but it still sounded too good not to do. We grabbed some stuff for a picnic lunch and set out. Unfortunately we went about 15 minutes and then the path was closed. No one had any explanation but presumably the path, which is on cliffs down to the sea, was unstable for some reason. Very disappointing.

With that plan squelched we wandered around Antibes itself but it really wasn't a very interesting town. So we fought the traffic and headed back to Villefranche. We stopped at a car wash where I pumped in euros until it was sufficiently washed and rinsed. For our last dinner we went to Le Serre for the third time. We knew it was good and a lot of the other restaurants seemed overrated and overpriced so we stuck with the safe bet. When we were there before I had seen people eating what seemed like a big meatball. I didn't see it on the menu so I asked the waitress and she said it was called paupiette de veau. I don't know why it wasn't on the menu but she said they had one left. I went for it and it was the best thing I ate on the whole trip. Essentially a huge veal meatball in tomato and onion sauce. Now I have a reason to come back to Villefranche.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 12- Tuesday June 16

Today we return home. We scheduled a drop off at TT Transport at the Nice airport for 10:00. Their website has directions to their location but it is a translation and seems to have lost something because it isn't really clear how to get there. We checked out of the hotel early leaving extra time in case we couldn't find the drop off. We drove through Nice along the Promenade des Anglais and got to the airport easily. Armed with the directions we actually had no problem finding TT Transport which is essentially a shack with a few desks right next to Terminal 2. We were a little early so while waiting for the guy to arrive I looked around their lot to see how many other ED cars were there figuring the more there the sooner mine would be transported. In the back I found 2 BMW's, 2 Audi's, and a Porsche. I was somewhat consoled by the fact there was a 435 there with a scrape/crease on the rear fender. So I'm not the only one.

The guy showed up on time and the paperwork only took about 10 minutes. I handed over the key (keeping the other) and said goodbye to the car. He moved it to sit with the other cars and there it will stay until loaded onto the truck to go to Bremerhaven. We walked to the airport to find our flight had been delayed. So instead of flying to JFK and then RDU we flew to Paris to ATL to RDU. Because we were a late addition to the flight I got without question the worst seat on the plane- last row, absolute middle, with a broken entertainment system. Long flight indeed.

Overall it was a great trip. We put 888 miles on the car and it performed wonderfully. We got over 25 mpg and it was considerably more than that before we starting driving in Nice and on winding mountain roads. Because I dropped in Nice, I sustained damage, and I'm picking up at the Performance Center I'm not expecting redelivery until at least the first of September. But we'll see. The wait begins.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

You might also would to go back if you did not ride the train on the Promenade des Anglais.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8336424&postcount=22


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Gary J said:


> You might also would to go back if you did not ride the train on the Promenade des Anglais.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8336424&postcount=22


We didn't spend any time in Nice this trip because we have been there several times. Last time we were there our rental car was broken into not once, but twice in the same parking garage. But that's not why we didn't spend time there. We just had other things we wanted to do.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great report. Thank you for sharing. I have few question, that I will post tomorrow from my PC


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks for posting. Good stuff.


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice report write up (pics) which certainly gives me ideas about future ED itineraries!  Not sure I have the nerves to drive Italy like you did. I can't believe how short a time I will spend with my car after July 25 Welt Delivery (drop off July 27). Our trip, in reality, was built around my wife's Volvo XC 90 Overseas Delivery. We will be starting in Sweden and really driving from the very North of Germany in Kiel. It took some work (coordination) with the dealership to get an allocated M4 for ED to coincide within our already set time frame.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

akthorp said:


> Our hotel in Munich is not one that BMW suggests or possibly even in any tour book but we have stayed numerous times in the Hotel Jedermann since 1983. It is close to the hauptbahnhof, inexpensive, clean, and has the typical great breakfast spread so we have never had a reason to stay elsewhere. Even though it was early, our room was ready so we checked in, freshened up, and hit the streets.


+++1 for the Jedermann. We've been staying there off and on for the past 25 years. A great bargain almost in the center of Munich. Not sure about parking however. We usually fly into MUC. hop the train to the Hauptbahnhof then take the tram up to the Jedermann where we stay for a day or two. Then we go back down to the central train station to pick-up our car rental. Very convenient with reasonable (by Munich standards) rates and a nice breakfast spread.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hotel La Flore - it was on my list for feature ED. Would you recommended?
Your route resemble our in 2006. Only we after Nice drive to Spain and drop car in Madrid (not available from 2008)


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

MB330 said:


> Hotel La Flore - it was on my list for feature ED. Would you recommended?
> 
> Your route resemble our in 2006. Only we after Nice drive to Spain and drop car in Madrid (not available from 2008)


Yes I would recommend. We have stayed there both times we went to Villefranche. It is easy to find, has OK parking, but the rooms with balconies overlooking the harbor are the attraction. The only down side is their breakfast is not included and is very expensive. We only ate breakfast there once. There was one desk guy who was kind of surly and we joked about him. Everyone else was very pleasant and helpful. They pointed me to the cheapest gas and a car wash.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

So its been almost 2 weeks since I dropped off and I've been looking for my car. I emailed the Nice drop of and they forwarded the mesage to BLG logistics. They tell me my car will transport on the Ivory Arrow leaving Bremerhaven 7/8 and arriving Brunswick, GA 7/23.

Anyone been on this ship? It isn't a Wallenius Willhelmsen ship. I didn't know any other companies shipped to the east coast.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

She was launched in 2004 and is run by Ray Car Carriers on the isle of man. I would check ARC - that seems to be their management company if I remember correctly. She is sailing back to Bremerhaven after a US visit and is currently not on the terrestrial AIS.

Good Luck!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

akthorp said:


> Day 3- Sunday June 7
> 
> My wife is into medieval and/or Roman castles and things of that nature. So on this day we woke up and hiked to Schloss Runkelstein which is a nice, relatively easy hike 45 minutes out of town. It was a good walk with good picture taking potential but unfortunately didn't involve the car. When we got back into town we grabbed a piece of pizza and some ice cream and then headed to the next town.
> 
> ...


What the name of hotel in Verona?


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

MB330 said:


> What the name of hotel in Verona?


Grand Hotel on Corso Porta Nuova.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

akthorp said:


> Grand Hotel on Corso Porta Nuova.


----------

